# Getting a Tau Army



## Lord Solar Macharius (Oct 5, 2010)

I've decided that since my brother has taken a liking to the Tau, I thought it was best that I give at least try to give him a Tau army for this Christmas. I know I should at least give him the Battleforce+codex, but I'm thinking of getting a larger army for him besides the basic 500 point army that comes with the box. What else should I get him? I'm trying to aim for a 1000 point army so I can have evenly-mached battles with him (I'm getting a 1000 point IG army)


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Personally I suggest just getting 2 batleforces and a hammerhead and if you have anything else to spare some pathfinders.

This will give him a decent starting point, and many options for the army to try out.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Have a gander at some of the Tau lists in the Army list section.

Normally give you a good idea of what is handy to have around in an army of Tau


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

2x battleforce
a hammerhead
2x broadsides
________________
One happy brother... HE BETTER BE HAPPY -.-


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, Kroot are bloody neccesary, fire warriors are bad and you really just want one minimum sized squad to sit in some pathfinder's devilfish, pathfinders are practically required, 2 heads (railheads, that is) and some broadsides are fairly standard, piranhas require a deft touch but buy you time, and every other single point, ever, should be put into PR/MP suits, or maaaaaybe Twinlinked missile pod suits. A commander... well, he's a suit, right>

Everything else is rather best avoided. A LOT of it is crap (see: ethereals) and the rest eats a slot and points that could be taken by something worthwhile. Wasting HS slots on Ionheads, Skyrays, sniper squads, etc. is painful, and wasting Crisis slots on steathies is just awful.


----------

